
Automattic open-sources Wordpress - wojcikstefan
https://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso
======
tnorthcutt
Can a mod change the title of this submission? It's completely inaccurate.

Here's a post with more info: [https://poststatus.com/wordpress-com-mac-
app/](https://poststatus.com/wordpress-com-mac-app/)

------
compto35
I got really disappointed when I figured out it was just for managing
wordpress-hosted sites and not a new way to manage self-hostd WP installs

